# 2 pure white green eyed female cats



## KuckooKatie (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello i hope im posting this in the right place. Can anyone please help? I have exhausted all friends and family to no avail and im due to move overseas and need a loving home for my twin girls aged 3 1/2 years. They are quite timid and both of a lovely temperament, not had a scratch off these girls. One is fluffy and very laid back, the other with shorter hair and she is a bit more highly strung and mothers the other one. 
They are both microchipped and neutured and allergic to flea bites so regular frontline is essential. I am in the chester area but happy to travel. 
I can email photos, ive put a photo of one as my profile photo. 
I am at my wits end with various cat charities as they will not help by putting my girls on their websites or face book pages for a "direct rehome", they will only have me put my girls in a shelter and THEN help look for a new home! I am not about to dump my girls so hence no help! 
Sorry for the rant! If you can help please contact me


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Depending on where you are going could you not take them with you? It is not as expensive as you may think?

Would just say that whilst I do totally understand you not wanting to put them in a shelter you must understand that this is the way these places operate. They usually want to assess the cats themselves too as well as making sure they are in good health as at the end of the day they are responsible for the cats they place - so they couldn't really place them on their websites for direct homing. I am a volunteer for a rehoming group (albeit a breed one) but what owners who are desperate to rehome their cats, tell you about their cats (their health and personalities etc) is often quite the opposite of what the cats are when you get them into foster! Also the vast majority of shelters already have waiting lists of cats to come in. Have you tried putting a notice up in your local vets?

I do hope you find a loving home for your cats - they one in your picture is lovely.


----------



## KuckooKatie (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I understand they have their procedures to follow, i just feel its weighted against people who want to do the right thing. 1 branch of cats protection rescue has placed them on their website for a direct rehome and the other nearby branches have all refused and other cat welfare people ive found have all refused also. The research i did into taking them was a couple of thousand plus quarantine fees when they get there. Plus they need a rabies jab 6 months before they go, which theyve not had as no need in the UK. Im not even paying for my own flights for me and the kids, my family are paying as im going home. Sorry for the sob story! Im feeling a bit hard done by and woe is me right now! Ive been let down by a friend who had told me she would adopt my girls but has come up with an excuse. Maybe a blessing in disguise as I would like to find a commited owner for them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I was just going to suggest asking cpl to put them on their website for direct rehoming.
Hopefully a home can be found in time before you leave. Good luck.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Where are you moving to? It doesn't take 6 months to get a pet passport any more if you're going to a participating country, so you might be able to manage.


----------



## KuckooKatie (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi there, its Australia. Pet passport doesnt apply and rabies jab must be given minimum 6 months before export. Thanks for replying to my post.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed you can find them a loving home together before you go. _


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, that's a pity. I really don't know what else to suggest as it sounds like you're doing all the right things already.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wasn´t there someone looking to adopt here?


----------



## KuckooKatie (Mar 19, 2013)

Can anyone give me some more advice please? Ive got my girls advertised in a couple of places for sale. Ive been advised not to offer them "free to a good home". Had someone contact me by text message, called the lady back and spoke to her, she told me she was looking for cats for her daughters. I arranged a time to visit her, and take the cats with me and she asked me to go in the evening when her partner was home from work. I planned to take a friend with me so after we had left i had a 2nd opinion on what she thought of the people also. The advert i placed is asking for £50 for the cats but also saying this £50 will be given to local cats protection as i dont wish to personally profit, and so anyway i gets a text of this woman basically saying she didnt realise i wanted money and would i be prepared to offer them on a "free to loving home basis" and says, i quote, "my partner is against paying money to a cat sanctuary and would rather spend the money on the cats, just dont want you coming round later if youre after the money". Anyone with a brain cell can surely see from any of my posts and adverts the last thing on my mind is MONEY!!! I rang the lady back and a man answered the phone and i said, hello youve just text me about the cats, and he hung up! how odd?! i have decided this man is of dubious character based on this odd telephone manner. Does anyone have any opinions on what has happened? Im even more worried about finding someone now!


----------

